# Bob Kay-Fly Dresser.



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Let me introduce all of you to Bob Kay, now deceased. 

Bob is the man that invented the Mirro-fly and many of the presently used Tarpon fly's.

Bob greatly deserves this Post in memorium for all readers to know of him and his fly tying contributions to the salt fly fishers arsenal.

Note that Steve Kantner (of The Land Captain fame) wrote it. I believe that this photo is Bob's only Bonefish and it was guided, caught, and photo taken by, and on, friend FMH's Hewe's Bonefisher skiff.

Bob was also a good friend of Dave Whitlock, another highly regarded fly tyer and author.

I had this put away in a drawer and just remembered that I had it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Drank many cup of coffee with Bob, he was a big influence in my fly casting and fly tying. I was just a green backcountry guide then, and now I am taking to heart his best piece of advice. Fish for the fun and sport of it, I think of him often thank you for posting this.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

And a working photo at AA Lock and Gun in Ft Lauderdale where he moved to after Uslan


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump. Anyone else that new Bob?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, I did chime in on the other section but for the record will respond here too. I wouldn't say I knew Bob on a personal level, but like many dedicated fly fisherman of his era, he made you feel like you were friends for years, kinda' like Lefty in that regard. I met Bob when he was at Uslan Rod's, we'd stop in after work or on weekends when it was too crappy to fish and hang out and listen to his stories or watch him tie flies. Bob was definitely a character, but in the kindest sense. Truly a great fly tier, immensely helpful and instructive too. No doubt a highly respected local icon of that time.


----------



## dpreston59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just came across this old post after Googling Bob's name. I "worked" (read: ties flies, gave casting lessons in the back alley, and spent more than my paycheck on gear) with Bob in the upstairs fly department at Captain Harry's in downtown Miami for a summer in the early 90's, when he was about 80. I think I was 14. Bob was a terrific guy. He taught me a ton and was kind enough to take me fly fishing for oceanside tarpon off Long Key once. We didn't catch anything but saw some fish. I thought it was about the coolest thing I've ever seen. I haven't heard from/of Bob since then. Been meaning to look his name up for some time now but guess I had been putting it off figuring I might find something like this. The sport and world need more guys like Bob.


----------



## JTOLLE (Dec 21, 2009)

He was a great guy. I spent many hours with him in the 90's at Harry's. great teacher & didn't suffer "pilgrims" too much! i miss him.
JW


----------

